# What quality do you admire most in people?



## 314 (Feb 6, 2016)

What quality do you admire/like most in others? Free to write several if you wish.

btw this can also be viewed as a neat exercise from Positive Psychology, and I remember Dr. Rick Hanson's TED talk, where he talked about the brain's negativity bias, and how one can overcome it.

If I may have the honor to begin:
_hmm it's actually hard to pick just one, but in this moment I will say that I admire people who are persistent and dont give up, no matter how long the battle may last. For example entreprenours, and I'm sure so so many people on SAS must have developed that; and when I think about it even all humans who went through this journey of life, have to a greater or a lesser extent had to practice this ability.
--Ah, also, people who believe in you unconditionally. That's a really awesome quality and there are some people who really have that within them; and even if you believe in yourself unconditionally, that's also absolutely fantastic, and I congratulate you !
_
all the best!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I can't pick just one either. Honesty is very important to me. If I can't trust most of what comes out of a person's mouth then I really don't want to be around them.

Being compassionate is another. Someone that cares for and about nothing isn't something I would find positive in a person.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Common sense


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

There are so many...


~ trust is just huge for me, esp since I've been cheated on before
~ integrity, doing the right thing (even when no one else is watching)
~ compassion, empathy
~ somewhat optimistic (no one can be always, but you have to try to be)
~ sense of humor, you can't get thru life without one
~ humility (you'd be amazed how many people have to be given the definition of humility)
~ having ambition, goals, dreams


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

loyalty honesty and not being a push over/punk b........if you cant have grown and adult convos, i dont respect you. (people who break up over text or just ignore you and cant tell you what time it is ) you a b. straight out.


----------



## Euphoric (Mar 11, 2016)

Open-mindedness. I always have such respect for people who aren't afraid to change their opinions and who don't get so set in their own beliefs that they refuse to consider the beliefs of others. They are people who don't judge you just because you live your life differently than they do, because they have respect for diversity. I grew up in a family that really isn't very open-minded at all, so it just gave me an appreciation for that quality, which I think is really too rare in the world right now.

I also appreciate people who like to learn. I would say I admire intelligence, but there are a lot of people who might not technically be considered intelligent, but have a thirst for knowledge and always try to educate themselves. I think it's really admirable to want to know as much as you can about the world.

Other than that, the people I admire most are ones that have an extraordinary sense of humor and who are empathetic and compassionate.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

Initiating interactions with others. Something I try to do myself.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I am amazed to find those very few people who are kind and non-judgmental. Nothing seems to phase them and they don't appear to have a single bad bone in their body. I think I've met two in my entire life.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

- An artistic sense of mind.
- Multiple hobbies and interests
- Kind hearted
- Open-mindedness 
- A good booty.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Empathy.


----------



## Mr Fluff (Sep 16, 2014)

Couldn't decide on just one quality, so here goes..._

Resilience_; those who face a lot of adversity, and yet they gracefully adapt.

_Humility_; they can laugh at themselves, and are not trying to be the big fish in a little pond.

_Mellow attitude_; they're cool as a cucumber... they aren't dramatic or attention-seeking.

_Courage_; they take reasonable risks, don't always play the victim-card, and stand up for those weaker than themselves.

_Sympathetic _towards others, and not always seeking it for themselves.

_Cooperation_; they are looking for ways to work together, instead of treating everything like a competition.

_Frugality_; they're responsible with money and are not wasteful.

_Conscientiousness_; they're considerate.

_Perseverance_; they don't give up when the going gets tough.

_Authoritative parenting skills_; the world needs more of this (not to be confused with authoritarian parenting).


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Compassion and resilience.


----------



## wyatt48620 (Mar 12, 2016)

Compassion. Kindness. Faithfulness. Open mindedness. These would be the traits id like in my S.O. but I admire kindness above all. Promote love and understanding.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

People who can articulate well, creativeness, and boldness.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Honorable people, people who can apologize if they know they are wrong and change their behavior, people who seek growth, people who challenge themselves everyday to grow, think and question, people who get to know a person instead of judging them based on what other people say, people going out of their own way to help someone with no rewards for themselves


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh there are many great qualities! ^^

Understanding, kindness, loyalty, compassion, perseverance, integrity, creativity, brillance, optimism, selflessness....
Ah it goes on....

And I really admire a person who stays true & good to themselves & to others...
Someone who uplifts others...not brings them down...
Someone who's not afraid to be accepting of those who are perceived ' too different'
Someone who loves selflessly & warmly
Someone who has a unique, out-of-the-box, brilliantly bright mind
Someone who has an amazing imagination that's brought into the world through art
Someone who can be both a compassionate & smart leader
Someone who keeps a good heart when everyone wants to take it away

There's really much to admire~~


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Compassion, eccentricity, ability to think (or act) independently.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

- Strength: moral, physical, mental or spiritual strength. The ability to maintain the course despite adversity and challenges is something I find incredibly admirable. 

- Skill and Good work ethic: I admire people who devout a lot of time and energy to their particular skill set or hobbies. Also people who carry their work load at school, the office, or group projects, consistently. 

- Courage: the ability to move past their fears. 

- Honesty: anybody who is in touch with reality and who values the truth despite what they may suffer for it. I also tend to like people who have a "tell's it as it is" attitude, despite them being a little on the mean side. 

- Kindness: especially towards those lower than themselves. You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat their inferiors.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

• Compassion
• Empathy
• Kindness
• Open mindedness
• Honesty
• Loyalty
• Humility 
• Passion
• Determination
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

if i have to choose just one, i admire integrity a lot


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

-Compassion
-Fairness
-Humbleness
-Resourcefulness


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Passion and integrity are tied.


----------



## shelala1 (Mar 15, 2016)

People who are not afraid to be vulnerable.
Genuine 
Imperfection


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Honesty


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SELFLESSNESS/self-sacrifice, compassion, honesty, reliability


----------



## northernlass (Aug 20, 2014)

Someone who stands by you and believes in you even when you treat them like dirt.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Composure, skepticism, honesty, perseverance, tendency to be highly observant


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ability to shoot 3's.


Lol jk... for me it's empathy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

people who don't take themselves or life too seriously. Also, judgmental people really bother me, even if they happen to be right.


----------

